
Ask HN: What conferences will you be attending in the next year? - sadir
Hi all,<p>I am trying to plan out what conferences I&#x27;d like to attend this and next calendar year. I live and work in the UK so UK conferences are preferable but what conferences will you be attending in the next year?<p>Cheers!
======
ColinWright
2016/11/12-13 : The Annual MathsJam gathering, Yarnfield, UK[0]

2017/01/25-27 : Combinatorial Game Theory Colloquium, Lisbon, Portugal[1]

2017/01/28-31 : Recreational Maths Colloquium, Lisbon, Portugal[2]

There will be more, but those are all I have confirmed for the next 6 months.

[0]
[http://www.mathsjam.com/conference/index.php](http://www.mathsjam.com/conference/index.php)

[1] [http://cgtc.eu/2/](http://cgtc.eu/2/)

[2] [http://ludicum.org/ev/rm/17](http://ludicum.org/ev/rm/17)

------
mtmail
if you or your employer have a budget then check out QCon
[https://qconlondon.com/london-2016/london-2016/schedule/tabu...](https://qconlondon.com/london-2016/london-2016/schedule/tabular.html)

~~~
sadir
Thanks, my employer does yeah so paid conferences are ok. This looks
interesting!

